# Train shows during Holidays



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I wonder if there are any train shows or events around 2-3 hours by driving from Nashville during Thanksgiving Holidays?


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Mymodeltrain,
The Georgia Garden Railway Society will set up their show layout this weekend at the train show at Cobb Galleria. Hours are 10-4 Saturday and Sunday. Usually not much G-scale at this show, but it is a large show with all scales involved.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Mymodeltrain,
While in Atlanta, the Botanical Gardens have their holiday train running with their light show.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

http://trainshow.com/atlanta/


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Ted Yarbrough said:


> http://trainshow.com/atlanta/



Ted,
I was in Atlanta Botanical Garden 2 months ago. Very impressive garden, the orchid collection is amazing; it's much larger and more to see than Cheekwood in Nashville. It's in the same caliper as of Toronto Botanical Garden. I also had a chance to view the trains; I observed a lot lights around the railway and other features; it must be nice at night.


----------

